# Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590



## StompiOne (5. Juli 2014)

*Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

heyho, 

ich suche eine gute wakü für meinen FX 9590.
könnt ihr mir vllt weiterhelfen da ich seit 1-2 tagen starke temperatur probleme habe 

zur zeit habe ich diesen kühler drauf Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler  aber der bringt es nicht mehr


mfg StompiOne/Kai


----------



## Oozy (5. Juli 2014)

Wonach suchst du genau? Kompakte Wasserkühlung odr eine erweiterbare?


----------



## StompiOne (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

nach einer kompakten, eine erweiterbare ist mir glaube zu kompliziert


----------



## rhyn2012 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

einen ordentlichen Noctua Luft Kühler 

 Alternativ Corsair H110 AiO Wasser


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

Eine Kompakte WaKü  bringt auch nicht mehr als ein richtig guter Luftkühler.   Der Macho ist zwar noch nicht High-End,  aber schon ganz gut.  Wieso willst du den tauschen?   Der Unterschied wird relativ gering ausfallen ...


----------



## StompiOne (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

das mag sein aber habe weniger wärme im case


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juli 2014)

lies mal n bissel zu custom wakue, das ist nicht kompliziert, aber massiv leistungsstaerker


----------



## Soulsnap (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*

ein Thread reicht nicht?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*



StompiOne schrieb:


> das mag sein aber habe weniger wärme im case


 
Du möchtest also eine Kompakte WaKü  und einen außenliegenden Radiator?   Da habe ich ganz schlechte Neuigkeiten für dich ...    Es gibt kein Gehäuse, das ohne Trennung der Wasserkühlung die Schläuche nach außen führen kann.


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*



> Du möchtest also eine Kompakte WaKü  und einen außenliegenden Radiator?    Da habe ich ganz schlechte Neuigkeiten für dich ...    Es gibt kein  Gehäuse, das ohne Trennung der Wasserkühlung die Schläuche nach außen  führen kann.


Also meins kann das, nachdem ich mit der Flex das Lüftergitter hinten ausgeschnitten habe passte der Radi ganz gut durch und dran.


----------



## Goyoma (9. Juli 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Also meins kann das, nachdem ich mit der Flex das Lüftergitter hinten ausgeschnitten habe passte der Radi ganz gut durch und dran.



Mach mal Bild, dass mache ich dann bei mir auch


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du möchtest also eine Kompakte WaKü  und einen außenliegenden Radiator?   Da habe ich ganz schlechte Neuigkeiten für dich ...    Es gibt kein Gehäuse, das ohne Trennung der Wasserkühlung die Schläuche nach außen führen kann.


 
Man braucht nur einen Tower, bei dem man den Radiator in den Deckel packen kann. Habe ich beispielsweise so (NZXT Phantom-Bigtower): Die Lüfter des Dual-Radis blasen die Wärme nach oben aus dem Gehäuse. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Wakü empfiehlt ihr für ein FX 9590*



> Mach mal Bild, dass mache ich dann bei mir auch


Hab ich gemacht. 

Zugegeben, unten sieht es etwas unsauber aus. Ich hab das schon vorher ausgeschnitten mit einer starken Schere und Seitenschneider  später erst mit der Flex beim Kumpel nachgebessert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hol mir eh bald ein neues Case. 

*EDIT:* @ Goyoma: Jetzt like das wenigstens wenn du schon nicht antwortest. Ich hab extra *nur* für dich noch mal die Karte ausgebaut und die Fotos gemacht. 
MfG


----------

